# Skydsl



## moinhos (Aug 27, 2019)

Does anyone have experience of Skydsl satellite system, ( or an alternative system), for internet where there is no mobile phone signal nor much chance of putting in a landline.
Would need it in the Alentejo region.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you totally sure there is no mobile phone signal from ANY of the three main providers? All parts of the Alentejo should have coverage from at least one of them.

At worst you may need a 5m mast and a small dipole antenna on top of it but one way or another there has to some kind of GSM coverage. But don't struggle, call them all and see who helps most.

For me a satellite solution should only be a last resort - its expensive to install and not low cost in terms of use.

What do your neighbours use? Can you join with them and set up a Wi-fi mesh network?


----------



## moinhos (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks MrBife.
I must admit that I have only checked one provider and will check others but the property is set in a valley and surrounded pretty much on all sides by hills that are about 100 Mts higher.
There are no immediate neighbours to check what they use.
If indeed there turns out to be no signal, would a 5 Mts aerial be enough to get a signal?


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

I also live in an area with no cellphone coverage and I use satellite internet.
I started off with Bentley Walker who were very good but a little pricey. I was seduced by the offers of SkyDsl. Big, big mistake. Their 'service was absolutely dreadful. I was often getting less than 1Mb/s and could even send or receive emails. Trying to contact them was equally frustrating - especially as you have to phone them in Germany! I lost count of how many times I called them only to be on hold for over 15 minutes and then cut off. Appalling service. I actually had to go to a local cafe to send them emails to complain about the service! Check out their feedback on TrustPilot - I wish I had.
I am now with BigBlu. So far the service has been excellent. Around 35Mb/s download with 5Mb/s upload and very little variation in the time of day. I had a problem with a Modem/Router which was replaced and couriered to me by DHL in double quick time.


----------

